# What size quarter round is most common?



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

weatheredwood said:


> I'm going to be installing some vinyl plank flooring. What is the most common quarter round size?


Shoe moulding. 1/2" X 3/4"


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Quarter round is 3/4 x 3/4", but Shoe molding is what you want. Just looks better.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I agree! IMO shoe mold looks nice while quarter round looks like it's trying to hide a mistake. Don't forget it gets nailed to the base - not the floor.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Definitely shoe....but half inch quarter round if not shoe. Think what it is for. Basically pushes against baseboard and the floor at the same time......bending in to conform to any ups and downs, ins and outs, etc......so it needs to be flexible. Ron


----------

